# The Batman in der Filmkritik: Drei Stunden im Grunge-Club



## Christian Fussy (2. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman in der Filmkritik: Drei Stunden im Grunge-Club* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Batman in der Filmkritik: Drei Stunden im Grunge-Club*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2022)

> ...eine Dualität zwischen dem reichen Eigenbrötler und seinem Alter Ego gibt es in "The Batman" allerdings kaum. Der kostümierte Rächer, den alle nur "Vengeance" statt Batman nennen, wirkt eher wie eine etwas weniger gehemmte Version von Wayne als eine zweite Identität.


Ein für einen Batman-Film sehr ... "interessanter" Ansatz.


----------



## inano (2. März 2022)

Also ich frage mich was der "Kritiker" geraucht hat oder er war im falschen Film. Gut, ich glaub eher ersteres, weil er auch eine entsprechende "Kritik" für "Pig" geschrieben hat und anscheinend notorisch anti sein muss um ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren (sieht man ja auch an Zitat "im Gegensatz zu "Joker", dessen konstanter Nihilismus einem irgendwann nur noch auf den Keks geht[...]"). Sei es für sich selbst (um sich für seinen Nicht-Mainstreamgeschmack zu feiern) oder die Webseite.

Ich habe gerade den Film gesehen und der Film ist bombastisch!

Es stimmt das Setting, die Atmosphäre, der Score usw. usf.

Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass einigen der Film nicht gefallen wird, gerade diejenigen die quasi auf die Nolan-Filme mehr als orgasmisch abgehen.
Ist man aber Comic-Fan und steht auf DC, so wird man echt viel Gefallen daran finden, vor allem wenn man gewisse Comicbücher gelesen hat, die ich aber aus Spoilergründen nicht nennen werde.
Der Film bildet halt den Schwarzen Ritter in seiner Anfangsphase super ab und das auch viel besser als in "Batman Begins", gerade weil man erkennt wie unerfahren Batman noch ist und nicht direkt im ersten Film der absolute Superheld wird.

Wie ich schon in einer Kritik gelesen habe ist dieser Batman wirklich geerdet und nachvollziehbarer.
Abgesehen davon wird man als Fan von Detektivgeschichten und von Film-Noir auch seinen Spaß daran haben. Nochmal kurz zurück zum Setting und Atmosphäre: Wenn einem der Film "Sieben" von David Fincher gefällt, so wird einem auch dieser Film sehr gefallen und das ist, obwohl es vom Schreiberling so suggeriert wird, überhaupt kein Negativpunkt, es passt einfach wunderbar zur Story und der Atmosphäre.

Es ist ein Film für Batman-Fans und man merkt, dass Matt Reeves (und Peter Craig) den Charakter Batman verstanden hat/haben. Batman ist ja auch der Mitternachtsdetektiv und nicht der Sonnenschein-Cop, weswegen es ja primär Nacht ist, weil man endlich mal in einem Batmanfilm auch Batman bekommt (was ja seltsamerweise bei Tim Burtons Batman auch keinen interessiert hat, dass es Nacht ist).

Pattinson ist zwar nicht mein Lieblings-Batman aber er macht seine Sache wunderbar und passend, denn immerhin wird einem ein gebrochener Mann präsentiert, der zwar noch an die Menschen glaubt aber dennoch mit ihnen abgeschlossen hat und sich deswegen distanziert.
Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass es die Anfangszeit von Batman ist, so ist auch charaktlicher natürlich auch viel Luft nach oben und das kann man in einer oder mehreren Fortsetzungen ausweiten.

Batman hat ja auch in verschiedenen Interpreationen einen "Kampfpanzer", das auch als Negativpunkt anzuführen kann man machen, wirkt aber so albern wie der Großteil dieser "Kritik".

Der Film ist von Anfang bis Ende spannend und fühlt sich nicht langatmig an, auch wenn vll einige der langsamen Erzählweise nichts abgewinnen können.
Wer dieses dark and gritty (und ein Film der sich gerne Zeit nimmt) nicht mag oder dem nichts abgewinnen kann, obwohl das bei Batman schon seit Jahrzehten Usus ist, der sollte lieber bei den generisch quietschbunten Marvel-Filmen bleiben, denn das trifft anscheinend eher den Geschmack und entspricht mehr der eigenen Kragenweite.

Ich geh hier mal nicht auf jeden Punkt ein, denn man merkt dem "Kritiker" schon an, dass er von der Materie keine Ahnung hat aber dennoch irgendwas dahin klatschen wollte/musste.


----------



## Nevrion (2. März 2022)

Bei einer Filmkritik es zu einem Punkt zu machen, dass weibliche Figuren unterrepräsentiert sind und zu wenig Einfluss in der Handlung hätten, lässt mich erst mal an der Qualifikation des Kritikers zweifeln. Der nächste Kritiker, der in einem Film auf fehlende Diversität verweist, sollte sich vielleicht noch mal auf das Wesentliche besinnen.
Zudem: dass ein Film nicht die Realität abbildet, gerade wenn es um so eine Figur wie Batman geht, ist ja wohl absolut erwartbar und wird auch so erwartet werden. Klar kann man es kritisieren, wenn etwas unglaubwürdig ist oder wenn es zu viele günstige Zufälle in der Handlung gibt, aber wer sich schon über eine Filmlänge von 3 Stunden beschwert, könnte damit zurück halten, zu kritisieren, wenn der Film hin und wieder erzählerische Abkürzungen nimmt.

Ich habe den Film selbst noch nicht gesehen, hoffe aber dies baldmöglichst tun zu können. Die Darstellung des Riddlers, wie er im Trailer zu vermuten war, kommt meiner Ansicht nach schon recht gut an den aus Arkham Origins von Rocksteady ran und interpretiert den Schurken entsprechend zeitgemäß. Hochintelligent, aber dafür auch reichlich wahnsinnig.


----------



## SpieleKing (3. März 2022)

Gerade geschaut, mit abstand einer der schlechtesten Batman überhaupt. Ka wie man den Film so feiern kann. Die haben aus ihm ein Emo gemacht, der einem ohne sein Kostüm einfach nur Leid tun kann.  Der hat wirklich nichts von Bruce Wayne! Nicht mit keinem Charakter konnte man wirklich mitfühlen, geschweige den wurde dieser seine Rolle gerecht. Einzig the Riddler hatte was, auch wenn sein Kostüm aussieht als ob er auf Eis.de wieder was Gratis bekommen hat =D
Datu diese unnötig Länge die kaum mit Substanzen gefüllt war. Kamera und Atmo waren zwar top aber das reicht einfach nicht. Wir waren wirklich alle froh das der Film zuende war!


inano schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich was der "Kritiker" geraucht hat oder er war im falschen Film.


Naja wenn ich mir deine Kritik so anschaue musst du wohl einen geraucht haben! Der Film ist alles aber ganz sicher nicht bombastisch und schon garnicht ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## inano (3. März 2022)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Gerade geschaut, mit abstand einer der schlechtesten Batman überhaupt. Ka wie man den Film so feiern kann. Die haben aus ihm ein Emo gemacht, der einem ohne sein Kostüm einfach nur Leid tun kann. Der hat wirklich nichts von Bruce Wayne! Nicht mit keinem Charakter konnte man wirklich mitfühlen, geschweige den wurde dieser seine Rolle gerecht. Einzig the Riddler hatte was, auch wenn sein Kostüm aussieht als ob er auf Eis.de wieder was Gratis bekommen hat =D
> Datu diese unnötig Länge die kaum mit Substanzen gefüllt war. Kamera und Atmo waren zwar top aber das reicht einfach nicht. Wir waren wirklich alle froh das der Film zuende war!


Das ist echt schade, dass dir der Film nicht gefallen hat. Mich hat er permanent super unterhalten. Ich habe nämlich das und sogar noch viel mehr bekommen, als das was ich erwartet hatte. Großartig war auf jeden Fall, dass verschiedene Comicbücher super miteinander verknüpft wurden, die man auch noch in einzelne Filme hätte aufsplitten können  (btw war die Maske vom Riddler eine grobe Anlehung auf "Batman: Hush").

Ich finde es super zu sehen, dass sich WB/DC endlich darauf besinnt was Batman ausmacht und seinen eigenen Weg geht, anstatt die Marvel-Formel kopieren zu wollen und deren Erfolg hinterher rennen will.

Matt Reeves sagte ja selbst, dass der Film nicht jedem gefallen und auch polarisieren wird und wird damit auch recht behalten, gerade bei den Leuten die nicht tiefer in der Materie drin sind.

Das ist auch vollkommen ok, denn dafür gibt es andere (generischere) Filme die dann den entsprechenden Geschmack treffen werden wie beispielsweise die Marvel-Filme, "Transformers" oder auch gut und gerne "The Fast and the Furious". Das sind ja bekanntermaßen auch Erfolge am Box Office.

Seltsam und interessant ist aber dann, dass es oftmals genau die Leute sind, die in ihrer Einfachheit Hollywood im Allgemeinen "Ideenlosigkeit" und "Stillstand" unterstellen, obwohl sie genau das serviert bekommen was sie halt haben wollen: immer den selben Brei in einer anderen Verpackung.

Das Pseudo-Argument mit dem Emo finde ich genauso albern, wird doch Bales weinerliche und in Selbstmitleid zerfließende Version exterm gefeiert.


----------



## Christian Fussy (3. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Bei einer Filmkritik es zu einem Punkt zu machen, dass weibliche Figuren unterrepräsentiert sind und zu wenig Einfluss in der Handlung hätten, lässt mich erst mal an der Qualifikation des Kritikers zweifeln. Der nächste Kritiker, der in einem Film auf fehlende Diversität verweist, sollte sich vielleicht noch mal auf das Wesentliche besinnen.
> Zudem: dass ein Film nicht die Realität abbildet, gerade wenn es um so eine Figur wie Batman geht, ist ja wohl absolut erwartbar und wird auch so erwartet werden. Klar kann man es kritisieren, wenn etwas unglaubwürdig ist oder wenn es zu viele günstige Zufälle in der Handlung gibt, aber wer sich schon über eine Filmlänge von 3 Stunden beschwert, könnte damit zurück halten, zu kritisieren, wenn der Film hin und wieder erzählerische Abkürzungen nimmt.
> 
> Ich habe den Film selbst noch nicht gesehen, hoffe aber dies baldmöglichst tun zu können. Die Darstellung des Riddlers, wie er im Trailer zu vermuten war, kommt meiner Ansicht nach schon recht gut an den aus Arkham Origins von Rocksteady ran und interpretiert den Schurken entsprechend zeitgemäß. Hochintelligent, aber dafür auch reichlich wahnsinnig.


Dass Catwoman die einzige weibliche Hauptfigur im Film ist, ist ja gar keine Kritik, sondern nur eine Beobachtung. Welche Rollen Frauen in der Geschichte allgemein einnehmen, auch. Es ist eben charakteristisch für die Filmwelt und zeigt auch nochmal deutlich die Parallelen zu z.B. "Sieben". Da sind Morgan Freeman und Brad Pitt ja die meiste Zeit auch nur von Männern umgeben, wodurch Gwyneth Paltrow gewissermaßen eine Sonderrolle zukommt.

Ob ein Film 80 Minuten oder drei Stunden lang ist, ist im Prinzip auch egal, so lange die Laufzeit gut ausgenutzt wird. Dass manchmal erzählerische Abkürzungen genommen werden müssen, ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung. In dem Fall war die Art und Weise einfach etwas unelegant. 

Ich hoffe, du hast Spaß mit dem Film!


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2022)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich mir deine Kritik so anschaue musst du wohl einen geraucht haben! Der Film ist alles aber ganz sicher nicht bombastisch und schon garnicht ein Meisterwerk!


Das ist nun mal seine persönliche Meinung, die ja nicht deiner entsprechen muss. Das sollte man vielleicht einfach mal akzeptieren ohne gleich so herablassend zu werden.


----------



## Christian Fussy (3. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich was der "Kritiker" geraucht hat oder er war im falschen Film. Gut, ich glaub eher ersteres, weil er auch eine entsprechende "Kritik" für "Pig" geschrieben hat und anscheinend notorisch anti sein muss um ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren (sieht man ja auch an Zitat "im Gegensatz zu "Joker", dessen konstanter Nihilismus einem irgendwann nur noch auf den Keks geht[...]"). Sei es für sich selbst (um sich für seinen Nicht-Mainstreamgeschmack zu feiern) oder die Webseite.
> 
> Ich habe gerade den Film gesehen und der Film ist bombastisch!
> 
> ...


Hallo, inano.

Freut mich, dass dir der Film gefallen hat. Ich finde auch, dass da wirklich viel zum Liebhaben drin steckt.
Mir wäre nichts lieber gewesen, als davon komplett umgehauen zu werden. Aber am Ende fand ich ihn leider einfach "nur" ganz gut.

Ich kann dir aber zumindest versichern, dass meine Meinung über den Film nicht daher rührt, dass ich irgendwie konträr zum Mainstream sein will.
Würde mich auch echt wundern, wäre ich komplett der Einzige, der irgendwas daran auszusetzen hat.
Kritiker sind ja auch keine homogene Masse, sondern Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Perspektiven und fast nichts wird zu 100 Prozent von jedem gehasst oder abgefeiert.

Habe außerdem durchaus Freude an Blockbustern. "The Suicide Squad" hat mir z.B. gut gefallen, "Dune" ebenso. Demnächst kommt auch noch eine Kritik zum neuen "Jackass" und auch da fällt mein Urteil ziemlich positiv aus.
Meine Liebe zu einem Film wie "Pig" hält mich ja nicht davon ab, auch Superhelden- oder Actionfilme zu genießen. Manchmal klickt es eben auf einer ganz persönlichen Ebene und manchmal nicht.

Es ist natürlich vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn du manche meiner Kritikpunkte nicht nachvollziehen kannst. Wäre ja langweilig, wenn jeder dieselbe Meinung hat.
Tausche mich auch gerne mit dir darüber aus, selbst wenn du denkst, ich hätte "keine Ahnung".
Schreibe nicht erst seit gestern über Filme, aber wen du für qualifiziert hältst und wen nicht, ist natürlich deine Sache allein.


----------



## SpieleKing (3. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal seine persönliche Meinung, die ja nicht deiner entsprechen muss. Das sollte man vielleicht einfach mal akzeptieren ohne gleich so herablassend zu werden.


Nun genauso wie er auf die Meinung anderer eingegangen ist (und das recht unschön) bin ich auf die seine eingegangen. Das ist nun mal meine persönliche Meinung, die ja nicht deiner entsprechen muss. Das sollte man vielleicht einfach mal akzeptieren!


----------



## Nevrion (3. März 2022)

Christian Fussy schrieb:


> ass Catwoman die einzige weibliche Hauptfigur im Film ist, ist ja gar keine Kritik, sondern nur eine Beobachtung. Welche Rollen Frauen in der Geschichte allgemein einnehmen, auch. Es ist eben charakteristisch für die Filmwelt und zeigt auch nochmal deutlich die Parallelen zu z.B. "Sieben". Da sind Morgan Freeman und Brad Pitt ja die meiste Zeit auch nur von Männern umgeben, wodurch Gwyneth Paltrow gewissermaßen eine Sonderrolle zukommt.


Für mich ist es immer wieder irritierend, wenn man Filme danach auswertet, welches Geschlecht da in welcher Form repräsentiert wird. Die Geschlechterfrage stellt sich für mich eigentlich nie, denn ob eine Figur männlich oder weiblich ist, interessiert mich als Zuschauer im Normalfall nicht. Wichtig ist die Figur an sich und wie sie oder durch wen sie dargestellt wird.



Christian Fussy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast Spaß mit dem Film!


Ich hoffe man lässt mich ins Kino .... Stand heute eher nicht.


----------



## Christian Fussy (3. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Für mich ist es immer wieder irritierend, wenn man Filme danach auswertet, welches Geschlecht da in welcher Form repräsentiert wird. Die Geschlechterfrage stellt sich für mich eigentlich nie, denn ob eine Figur männlich oder weiblich ist, interessiert mich als Zuschauer im Normalfall nicht. Wichtig ist die Figur an sich und wie sie oder durch wen sie dargestellt wird.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe man lässt mich ins Kino .... Stand heute eher nicht.


Wie gesagt, ging mir dabei nicht um eine Wertung. Wer da auf welche Weise repräsentiert wird, ist sicherlich eine Frage, die man stellen kann. Aber ob in einem Film jetzt nur Männer, nur Frauen oder sämtliche Geschlechter vertreten sind, hat in erster Linie keinen Einfluss darauf, ob ich das gut finde oder nicht. Wäre ja auch eine wirklich reduktive Betrachtungsweise. Ich fand es insofern erwähnenswert, dass es schon ein prominentes Merkmal der  Filmwelt  ist. Die Geschlechterdynamiken, besonders innerhalb der Unterwelt von Gotham, haben ja schon auch Einfluss auf die Geschichte und die Atmosphäre, die dort herrscht.


----------



## Toni (3. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Für mich ist es immer wieder irritierend, wenn man Filme danach auswertet, welches Geschlecht da in welcher Form repräsentiert wird. Die Geschlechterfrage stellt sich für mich eigentlich nie, denn ob eine Figur männlich oder weiblich ist, interessiert mich als Zuschauer im Normalfall nicht. Wichtig ist die Figur an sich und wie sie oder durch wen sie dargestellt wird.


Ich kann da natürlich auch nur für mich sprechen, aber ich finde so etwas interessant. Wie Chris sagt, wird der Film ja nicht danach bewertet und es ist auch für mich keine Kriterium, ob ich den Film gut finde oder nicht. 
Aber im Kontext gesellschaftlicher Entwickler im Bereich Geschlechtergleichberechtigung / -repräsentation  (ohne Wertung meinerseits)  ist es einfach eine Beobachtung, die man erwähnen kann.


----------



## mouthman (3. März 2022)

mal abseits des eigentlichen inhalts: DAS franchise? DAS? seitdem ich angefangen habe, in den frühen 90ern nba zu gucken, war es immer DIE nba-franchise. DAS klingt so unglaublich falsch...


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2022)

mouthman schrieb:


> mal abseits des eigentlichen inhalts: DAS franchise? DAS? seitdem ich angefangen habe, in den frühen 90ern nba zu gucken, war es immer DIE nba-franchise. DAS klingt so unglaublich falsch...


Tja dann hast du dich geirrt. DIE heisst es nur im Plural.





						Franchise – Wiktionary
					






					de.wiktionary.org


----------



## Toni (3. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tja dann hast du dich geirrt. DIE heisst es nur im Plural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mouthman schrieb:


> mal abseits des eigentlichen inhalts: DAS franchise? DAS? seitdem ich angefangen habe, in den frühen 90ern nba zu gucken, war es immer DIE nba-franchise. DAS klingt so unglaublich falsch...


Jap, gibt zwei verschiedene "Franchise"






						Franchise
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'Franchise' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de
				



und 





						Franchise
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'Franchise' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de
				



 in diesem Falle ist "das" richtig


----------



## lokokokode (3. März 2022)

Gordon ist schwarz? DAMN, Wokeness...


----------



## lars9401 (3. März 2022)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Gordon ist schwarz? DAMN, Wokeness...


Probleme ?

Harvey Dent war in Batman auch schwarz.


----------



## bide (3. März 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Aber im Kontext gesellschaftlicher Entwickler im Bereich Geschlechtergleichberechtigung / -repräsentation (ohne Wertung meinerseits) ist es einfach eine Beobachtung, die man erwähnen kann.


Schon alleine die Thematisierung an sich zeigt aber, dass man es offenbar doch nicht lassen kann, solchen Oberflächlichkeiten einen Wert beizumessen - wenn auch keine Wertung.

Einfach nur auf Inhalte und Umsetzung eingehen - in der heutigen Zeit für Journalisten scheinbar tatsächlich eine unlösbare Aufgabe 


Und solang dass so bleibt, bleiben auch solche Glanzbeiträge^^


lokokokode schrieb:


> Gordon ist schwarz? DAMN, Wokeness...


----------



## tallantis (3. März 2022)

Auf die Meinung will ich gar nicht groß eingehen, das ist eh nur subjektiv, aber bei den Inhalten wirkt es dann doch eher zu schnell geschossen, statt mal die Eindrücke sacken zu lassen. 

Schon in Batman Begins wurde thematisiert, dass der eigene Anzug einfach hüftsteif ist, weil er zu gepanzert ist. Hier sieht man es eben auch, es ist kein schmales Kevlar, sondern Panzerplatten. Dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen Batman und Wayne gibt, ist doch völlig logisch. Der junge Batman ist viel wütender und sieht seine Rolle als Wayne, wie im Film auch klar thematisiert, als völlig bedeutungslos, das philanthrope lebt er nur als Rächer aus und versteht nicht was er als Wayne noch viel mehr erreichen könnte. Es war doch dann die Bürgermeister-Kandidatin, die ihn genau da wieder packen und in die Pflicht nehmen wollte. Was er aber in diesem Moment abschmettert. Das besondere an diesem Film ist, dass nicht wie sonst Bruce Wayne zu Batman wird, sondern, dass Batman Bruce Wayne in sich finden muss. Auch Selina merkte, dass die Maske immer auf seinem Gesicht ist, egal ob er sie tatsächlich trägt. 

Die Polizeiwelt in Gotham ist nun mal komplett korrupt und agiert gegeneinander. Nur eine Hand voll Polizisten macht ihre Arbeit ordentlich und wird dann von denen mit den vollen Taschen durch die Mafia korrumpiert. Batman ist eben ein völlig unbestechlicher und klarer Faktor und der engste Vertraute Gordons, weil er an ihm nie zweifeln muss. 

Allerdings den Cast, weil größtenteils männlich direkt mit "Macho-vibes" zu betiteln ist das einzige was zum "albernen" im Titel passt. Da braucht man sich jetzt auch nicht rauszureden, das war der Versuch irgendwie eine aktuelle Debatte reinzudrehen, die man auch einfach mal sein lassen kann. Erst recht wenn man mit Selina einen starken weiblichen Charakter hatte, der auch eine gute Entwicklung zeigte. Sie ist auch mit für verantwortlich, dass Batman vielleicht den Bruce wiederentdeckt und ihn in die Spur bringt. Sie haben sich sehr gut ergänzt. Ich hatte an Zoe die meisten Zweifel, aber sie hat es klasse umgesetzt.

Mehr Gewalt? Genau das hat Matt Reeves doch vermieden in Vergleich zu Snyder wo alle Knochen brechen usw. Das ist alles nur subtil und off-screen dargestellt. Auch ohne direkte Gewalt ist The Batman aber so düster und teilweise beklemmend, dass ich schon beeindruckt war. Es erinnert einen zurück an die Zeiten, wo es eben reichte zu wissen was passierte und damit eine Wirkung zu erzeugen, ohne, dass man es plastisch sieht. 

Die länge ist wohl eher Geschmacksache, meine Freundin fand es auch zäh, ich genau richtig, weil es eben auch ein zähes Ringen um die Wahrheit ist durch die Rätsel des Riddlers und auch die Verstrickungen bei der Falcone/Maroni Affäre. MMn muss man gut aufpassen was alles gesagt wird und aufmerksam sein. Für mich auf jeden Fall ein Film, den ich mir nochmal anschauen werde mit der Sicherheit noch ein paar Details genauer zu verstehen.


----------



## Christian Fussy (4. März 2022)

tallantis schrieb:


> Auf die Meinung will ich gar nicht groß eingehen, das ist eh nur subjektiv, aber bei den Inhalten wirkt es dann doch eher zu schnell geschossen, statt mal die Eindrücke sacken zu lassen.
> 
> Schon in Batman Begins wurde thematisiert, dass der eigene Anzug einfach hüftsteif ist, weil er zu gepanzert ist. Hier sieht man es eben auch, es ist kein schmales Kevlar, sondern Panzerplatten. Dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen Batman und Wayne gibt, ist doch völlig logisch. Der junge Batman ist viel wütender und sieht seine Rolle als Wayne, wie im Film auch klar thematisiert, als völlig bedeutungslos, das philanthrope lebt er nur als Rächer aus und versteht nicht was er als Wayne noch viel mehr erreichen könnte. Es war doch dann die Bürgermeister-Kandidatin, die ihn genau da wieder packen und in die Pflicht nehmen wollte. Was er aber in diesem Moment abschmettert. Das besondere an diesem Film ist, dass nicht wie sonst Bruce Wayne zu Batman wird, sondern, dass Batman Bruce Wayne in sich finden muss. Auch Selina merkte, dass die Maske immer auf seinem Gesicht ist, egal ob er sie tatsächlich trägt.
> 
> ...


Hallo tallantis,

erst mal vielen lieben Dank für deinen ausführlichen Kommentar.

Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, dass die Diskussion um  einen Film immer davon profitiert, wenn der erst mal ein bisschen Zeit hat zu "sacken".

Man muss ja auch nicht aufhören, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, nur weil er aktuell vielleicht nicht mehr im Kino läuft oder das Mainstream-Interesse schon abgeebbt ist.

Ich befasse mich extrem gerne mit Filmen, die bereits ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und längst auf DVD und Blu-ray erschienen sind, weil es mir die Möglichkeit gibt, beim mehrmaligen Schauen auf ganz verschiedene Dinge zu achten und ein vollständigeres Bild von den Motiven und Themen zu bekommen. Zum Beispiel habe ich vor ein paar Monaten einen Video-Artikel zu "The World's End" von 2013 aufgenommen, in dem ich Gedanken zum Film äußere, die sich auch erst über mehrere Sichtungen wirklich präzisiert haben. Von sowas würde ich auch echt gerne mehr machen.

Nun ist es aber natürlich so, dass die Berichterstattung zu einem Film um den Release eine Hochphase erlebt und wir uns natürlich auch direkt an den ersten Diskussionen beteiligen wollen.

Die Pressevorführungen sind  nicht immer schon ein paar Wochen vor Kinostart, sondern bei großen Filmen auch mal nur ein paar Tage. Daher eignen sich diese Filmkritiken auch nur bedingt für eine extrem tiefschürfende Analyse, sondern eher dazu, grob zu umreißen, was aus subjektiver Sicht funktioniert und was nicht, was die generellen Themen sind, welche Figuren einen besonderen Eindruck hinterlassen haben und wem man einen Kinobesuch empfehlen würde.

Meine generelle Meinung zu einem Film bleibt in der Regel aber auch bei mehrmaligem Schauen konstant. Kann natürlich sein, dass meine Ansichten zu einzelnen Details oder Entwicklungen nach ein paar Jahren etwas härter oder milder ausfallen. Das geht aber denke ich jedem so, wir bleiben ja auch als Menschen nicht statisch. Darum bin ich auch selbstbewusst darin, meine Einschätzung so kurz nach der ersten Sichtung zu teilen. Das ist aber auch Voraussetzung, um das beruflich zu machen, würde ich sagen.

Mit "Macho-Vibes" meine ich nicht, dass es keine guten Frauenfiguren gibt (ich stimme dir ja vollkommen zu, dass Catwoman ein Highlight ist), sondern vielmehr, dass der Film klassisch maskulin konnotierte Motive hat. Rache, Wut, die Unfähigkeit, seine Liebe gegenüber der Vaterfigur zu äußern und die Angst, sich nach einem traumatischen Erlebnis emotional zu öffnen, sind Tropen, die vermehrt in auf Männer fokussierten Geschichten eingesetzt werden.
Das ist nicht abwertend gemeint, steht ja auch im Folgesatz. Dass es um zynische Männer geht, die ihren Platz in der Welt neu evaluieren müssen, ist ja auch wirklich ein Merkmal von Neo-Noir-Filmen, von denen ich ein erklärter Fan bin.

Ich finde auch, dass die Gewaltdarstellung besser ist als in den Snyder-Filmen. Ob man den Film mehr oder weniger gewalthaltig findet, ist aber wohl Geschmacksache. Die Serienkiller-Sequenzen zeigen schon einen Mut, die Grausamkeit der Taten wirklich herauszustellen, den andere Interpretationen mMn nicht hatten.

Wünsch dir schon mal ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Loci2378 (5. März 2022)

Ich fand den Film großartig, einer der besten Batman-Interpretationen bisher. Sie mal anders, Batman ist mehr der Detektiv, so wie er in der Comics auch dargestellt wird. Dieses düstere und wütende passt sehr gut und ich finde Robert Patinson macht seine Aufgabe sehr, sehr gut. Generell ist der "Tonlage" des Films grandios. Die Gegner sind "Opfer" von Batman, er ist mehr der Anti-Held. Ich finde Matt Reeves hat großartige Arbeit abgeliefert, auch der Großteil des Casts. Das lässt einen glatt die grauenhaften Joel Schumacher-"Interpretationen" vergessen.


----------



## inano (5. März 2022)

Christian Fussy schrieb:


> Hallo, inano.
> 
> Freut mich, dass dir der Film gefallen hat. Ich finde auch, dass da wirklich viel zum Liebhaben drin steckt.
> Mir wäre nichts lieber gewesen, als davon komplett umgehauen zu werden. Aber am Ende fand ich ihn leider einfach "nur" ganz gut.
> ...


Bei dem Satz mit der homogenen Masse gebe ich dir natürlich recht, obwohl mir auch die Standardphrase “Geschmäcker sind verschieden“ vollkommen gereicht hätte aber es klingt halt hübscher. Nur sehe ich einen großen Unterschied zwischen einem normalen Kinogänger und einem Kritiker, der für seine Publikation bezahlt wird.

Ein Kritiker wird nun mal für seine Arbeit entlohnt und dazu gehört es nun mal auch, Hintergrundwissen zu recherchieren (hat auch etwas mit journalistischer Sorgfalt zu tun, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass man z.B. in diesem Fall jedes Graphicnovel gelesen haben muss das teilweise extrem stark zitiert wird) und das lässt in dieser Kritik ziemlich missen.

In der Überschrift wird etwas von “albern“ geschrieben aber dann wird nicht näher darauf eingegangen. Den einzigen Bezug, den man mit viel Wohlwollen auf Albernheit zuschneiden kann, ist der zu der Batman-Version von Adam West, obwohl die absolut nicht vergleichbar mit Matt Reeves Version ist. Das ist so als würde ich sagen, dass Esoterik eine ernstzunehmende Wissenschaft ist. Es ist einfach unelegant und dient nur zum reinen Selbstzweck, um “The Batman“ Leser:innen direkt in eine gewisse Denkweise zu lenken.
Bessere Vergleiche zu Tim Burtons und/oder Christopher Nolans Versionen werden gar nicht erst aufgeführt, obwohl das Setting und der Rest sich einfach besser eigenen.

Die Kritik liest sich halt einfach wie schnelles Geld. Ich nehme einfach mal diese Metapher: Deine Kritik ist wie ein Hinterhof Imbiss. Er ist schnell gemacht, schnell serviert, man kann es essen aber schmeckt nicht gut, weil einfach die hochwertigen Zutaten fehlen.

Mit meiner Vermutung mit dem dark and gritty habe ich wohl auch irgendwie recht behalten, wenn ich so deine Filmaufzählung lese, denn die sind ja auch eher in einem hellen Setting verankert. Und gerade bei “The Suicide Squad“ sehe ich einen unglaublichen Widerspruch zu “The Batman“, denn bei Batman sagst du, dass sich die Gewalt immer mehr potenziert aber James Gunns Film scheinst du zu mögen und das obwohl “The Suicide Squad“ (ab 18 Jahren) einen viel höheren Gewaltgrad als “The Batman“ (ab 12 Jahren) jat.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Einschätzung zu deiner Kritik und muss sogar noch einen draufsetzen, dass sie aufgrund deiner Antwort und den dazugehörigen Widersprüchen sogar noch an Wert verliert.

Es ist ein grandioser Film, weil "The Batman" nicht der Film ist, den einige Leute brauchen, aber es der Batman ist, den die ECHTEN (Comic-)Fans verdienen.


----------



## lars9401 (5. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Bei dem Satz mit der homogenen Masse gebe ich dir natürlich recht, obwohl mir auch die Standardphrase “Geschmäcker sind verschieden“ vollkommen gereicht hätte aber es klingt halt hübscher. Nur sehe ich einen großen Unterschied zwischen einem normalen Kinogänger und einem Kritiker, der für seine Publikation bezahlt wird.
> 
> Ein Kritiker wird nun mal für seine Arbeit entlohnt und dazu gehört es nun mal auch, Hintergrundwissen zu recherchieren (hat auch etwas mit journalistischer Sorgfalt zu tun, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass man z.B. in diesem Fall jedes Graphicnovel gelesen haben muss das teilweise extrem stark zitiert wird) und das lässt in dieser Kritik ziemlich missen.
> 
> ...


Kleine Verbesserung, The Suicide Squad ist ab 16 freigegeben.

Ansonsten schöner Schlusssatz.


----------



## inano (5. März 2022)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Kleine Verbesserung, The Suicide Squad ist ab 16 freigegeben.
> 
> Ansonsten schöner Schlusssatz.


Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich habe sogar nochmal auf der BluRay nachgeguckt (das Steelbook ziert auch mein Regal) und da stehts auch drauf.

Wegen des Kontextes lasse ich das aber dennoch so stehen und editiere es nicht.

Aber vielen Dank für dein Lob für meinen Schlusssatz. Ich hatte direkt das Zitat vom Ende von "The Dark Knight" im Kopf und wollte es einfach mit in meiner Antwort einbauen 

Ich hätte sogar noch einen zusätzlichen, besseren Vergleich als den Adam West Batman. Nämlich der Film (bzw. das Graphicnovel) "Sin City". Stilistisch gibt es da auch eine größere Schnittmenge als zu der 70er Version (nur noch so btw.).


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (5. März 2022)

Habe ihn gesehen und eines fällt sofort auf. Er ist zu lange. Hätten es keine 120 Minuten oder weniger getan? 
Man quält sich durch die vielen Dialoge, die nur durch ein paar Kloppereien ausgeglichen werden. Ich musste mich wie bei Eternals übelst langweilen. Ich hab heute mehr Spaß an dem ersten Batman von 1989, der technisch weit schlechter ist.


----------



## inano (5. März 2022)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Nun genauso wie er auf die Meinung anderer eingegangen ist (und das recht unschön) bin ich auf die seine eingegangen. Das ist nun mal meine persönliche Meinung, die ja nicht deiner entsprechen muss. Das sollte man vielleicht einfach mal akzeptieren!


Dafür konnte ich aber meine Meinung bzw. meine Kritik an der Kritik artikulieren und sogar an Beispielen festmachen.

Pauschales Geschreibe, ohne auch nur (grob) ins Detail zu gehen ist da wohl anderen überlassen


----------



## Angel_of_Darkness (6. März 2022)

tallantis schrieb:


> Dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen Batman und Wayne gibt, ist doch völlig logisch. Der junge Batman ist viel wütender und sieht seine Rolle als Wayne, wie im Film auch klar thematisiert, als völlig bedeutungslos, das philanthrope lebt er nur als Rächer aus und versteht nicht was er als Wayne noch viel mehr erreichen könnte. Es war doch dann die Bürgermeister-Kandidatin, die ihn genau da wieder packen und in die Pflicht nehmen wollte. Was er aber in diesem Moment abschmettert. Das besondere an diesem Film ist, dass nicht wie sonst Bruce Wayne zu Batman wird, sondern, dass Batman Bruce Wayne in sich finden muss. Auch Selina merkte, dass die Maske immer auf seinem Gesicht ist, egal ob er sie tatsächlich trägt.


Danke für dieses Kommentar. Ich hatte auch auf YouTube ein Kommentar gelesen, indem anscheinend klar ist, dass Batman das "wahre" Alter Ego von Bruce Wayne ist.  Ich habe das Gefühl, Viele verstehen das Konzept einer Identität nicht. Batman hat kein Alter Ego. Batman ist Bruce Wayne in einem Fledermaus Kostüm. Er trägt ein Kostüm, um seine wahre Identität zu verbergen, um so Kriminalität bekämpfen zu können. Das macht aber keine neue Identität aus. Batman und Bruce Wayne sind ein und dieselbe Identität. Man könnte höchstens das öffentliche Image von Bruce Wayne als eine alternative Identität bezeichnen. Das Image eines philanthropischen Playboys, das ist eine "Maske", die tatsächlich eine andere Identität vorspielt. Aber zwischen Bruce Wayne, der angetrieben durch ein Trauma als Kind, gegen das Böse und für Hoffnung kämpft, und der kostümierten Version davon, gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Nevrion (13. März 2022)

Hab den Film mittlerweile auch sehen können. Ich persönlich denke, dass er sich nicht hinter der Nolan-Reihe verstecken muss. Während sich Christian Fussy hier eher an Stellen Kritik übt, wo ich sie nicht so negativ sehe oder bewerte, fiel mir immerhin auch das ein oder andere Negative in der Erzählung auf.

Allein das Verhältnis von Batman zu Gordon und deren zur Polizei von Gotham nimmt im Laufe der Handlung skurile Züge an, weil Batman in einer Szene noch eine unwillkommene Person ist, in der nächsten geduldetes Beiwerk. Gorden selbst kommt trotz seiner Patzer, die er sich während der Ermittlungen leistet und seine Treue zu Batman jedes mal erstaunlich gut weg ohne dafür nachhaltig Ärger zu bekommen.



Spoiler



Um den Pinguin in einer Verfolgungsjagd zu stellen, werden von ihm unschuldige Zivilisten in Gefahr gebracht, vermutlich sogar getötet. Umso obskurer wirkt es, wenn man bedenkt, dass man ihn gehen lässt, als man hat was man von ihm will - und das ist nicht mal viel. Ist ein gefährlicher Eingriff in der Straßenverkehr in Gotham keine ahndungswürdige Straftat?



Batmans Verhältnis zu seinem Butler wirkt auf mich ziemlich gestört. Während Alfred so eine Art Menschlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft verströmt behandelt Bruce ihn meistens ziemlich herablassend, fühlt sich mitunter von ihm bevormundet.

Auch das Story-Finale lässt einige Lücken offen (die letzten 30 Minuten), 



Spoiler



denn wie im Trailer zu sehen wird der Riddler ja in einem Café gefasst. Mit Blick auf die Entwicklung der weiteren Handlung eine unnötige Aktion, denn effektiv gab es für seinen Plan keinen Grund dafür in Gefangenschaft zu geraten. Vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun, dass er sein persönliches Minimalziel erreicht sah?
Für die letzte Zielperson, die er tot sehen will, fehlt ihm ein richtiges Motiv. Dafür dass er als so genial dargestellt wird, ist dieser Teil seiner Planung ungewöhnlich schlecht, denn wenn Batman oder ein Polizist sein letztes Rätsel zu schnell löst - und er war ja augenscheinlich in der Erwartung das Batman dies tun würde - wäre der letzte Teil seines Plans ja gar nicht mehr durchführbar gewesen.



Der Film trumpft dagegen vor allem visuell auf. Auch die Vertonung ist klasse und der schwarze Humor mit den beiden Türstehen bei der Eisberg Lounge passt gut ins Gesamtwerk. Batman ist als Figur enttäuscht von Gotham City. Sein Groll darüber, dass egal was er der Stadt gibt, sie ihm nichts zurück gibt, hat ihn in zwei Jahren mental sehr zugesetzt, aber gibt trotzdem nicht auf, ist stets sehr fokussiert. Dadurch ist der sogenannte Emo-Batman, der eher zurück gezogen lebt, eine willkommene Abwechslung zu dem Playboy-Image aus den Nolan Filmen.
Die 3 Stunden gingen bei jedenfalls recht gut rum, weil sich der Film es schafft selbst in den ruhigen Momenten unterhaltsam zu sein. Für mich eine ganz klare Filmempfehlung.


----------

